# Can't Delete MyPC Backup



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

I am getting pop-ups from a program MyPC Backup, which I suspect is malware. I have deleted the registry entries for MyPC Backup, and want to delete the program itself. It is in Program Files<x86>. The delete fails stating it is in use. I think it can be deleted from Safe Mode, but I can't get into Safe Mode. I've tried pressing shift F8, but nothing happens. Any suggestions?

Thanks ...


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi TexasBandit,
To access safe mode on an XP machine, you must repeatedly tap *f8* when the computer is first starting up until you get to a black screen with white lettering that displays the option for *Safe Mode*. It should look like this:










And yes, you should be able to delete the Program Files entry from safe mode. But can I ask why you didn't just uninstall the adware normally from the "*Add/Remove Programs*" list?


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks for the response. I have Windows 8, not XP. But I did manage to finally delete the malware (MyPC Backup) by performing a restore and subsequently deleting it. I guess the restore operation got rid of the locks that prevented the delete initially. 

I could not get to safe mode on Windows 8 ... and I still can't. Is the same key used for 8 as for XP? I have a Envy HP laptop, if that helps. At this point, I really just need it for future reference.

Thanks ...


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

See this Microsoft article Safe Mode in Windows 8


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This works for Windows 8 as well: Entering Safe Mode (Windows 7) HP ENVY 14-1102tx Beats Edition Notebook PC | HP® Support


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks for the information. The boot in Safe Mode from MSCONFIG menu looks like the easiest way. That's twice this week you've come to my "rescue". I certainly appreciate the information.

Thanks again & Happy Holidays!


----------

